# Need suggestions on a 16GB Pen drive



## ajayritik (Apr 28, 2012)

Guys I need a 16GB Pen drive with USB 3.0 Support.
Main purpose would be to copy videos from PC onto the flash drive and watch it on my LED TV.

USB 3.0 is very important because I will be copying huge files onto the pen drive.
From whatever I have read looks like my options are
1. Corsair
2. Transcend Jet Flash

Also I assume the 3.0 ones are costlier than their USB 2.0 counterparts!


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 28, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Guys I need a 16GB Pen drive with USB 3.0 Support.
> Main purpose would be to copy videos from PC onto the flash drive and watch it on my LED TV.
> 
> USB 3.0 is very important because I will be copying huge files onto the pen drive.
> ...


Obivously.
Get Corsair if possible.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 28, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> Obivously.
> Get Corsair if possible.
> Or :Transcend Jet Flash 700 USB 3.0 16 GB Pen Drive



Sujeeth do you think I will get it at lesser price at a computer shop compared to flipkart. Generally I find the prices to be more at flipkart!


----------



## Skud (Apr 28, 2012)

Yeah, buy locally.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 28, 2012)

Skud said:


> Yeah, buy locally.



Any specific brand or model you would suggest specifically?
Apart from build will Corsair have better transfer rates as well?


----------



## Skud (Apr 28, 2012)

Never used any Corsair, but as far as my experience goes they are all more or less same regarding transfer rate.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 30, 2012)

Tough luck mates there is no Pen Drive that supports 3.0 available in the local Computer market here.
Only one shop had a stock of Corsair but that's out of stock and there was some other brand which I'm not sure of.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 30, 2012)

I don't know why are you so confused to buy a damn pendrive. Just get the corsair *GT* from *here* @ 1450/-. It can't be cheaper. It was 1800 2 months back.


----------



## tusharvirani02 (May 22, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Guys I need a 16GB Pen drive with USB 3.0 Support.
> Main purpose would be to copy videos from PC onto the flash drive and watch it on my LED TV.
> 
> USB 3.0 is very important because I will be copying huge files onto the pen drive.
> ...



I suggest you Flash Voyager GT USB 3.0 16GB USB Flash Drive or Corsair Flash Survivor 16 GB CMFSV3-16GB USB 3.0


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 20, 2012)

Sorry guys for digging up this one. Looking for a 16GB/32GB Pen drive. Speed etc doesn't matter. Will be primarily using it to connect to TV to watch movies etc for my parents on their new TV. Saandisk or Transcend or Kingston or adata?
Online where can I get for least price?


----------



## baiju (Nov 20, 2012)

I bought strontium 16GB usb 3.0 pendrive from infibeam for Rs.550/-. Being 3.0, it has very good read write speeds (approximately twice) compared to 2.0 drives even when connected to usb2.0 ports. USB3.0 is backward compatible with 2.0. This is the cheapest 16gb pendrive you can buy. I think it sells for 500 bucks in snapdeal.com


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 28, 2012)

Guys anyone?



baiju said:


> I bought strontium 16GB usb 3.0 pendrive from infibeam for Rs.550/-. Being 3.0, it has very good read write speeds (approximately twice) compared to 2.0 drives even when connected to usb2.0 ports. USB3.0 is backward compatible with 2.0. This is the cheapest 15gb pendrive you can buy. I think it sells for 500 bucks in snapdeal.com


Can I have that link please?


----------



## Flash (Nov 28, 2012)

1. Strontium 16GB Jet USB 3.0 Flash Drive Price in India, Buy Strontium 16GB Jet USB 3.0 Flash Drive Online - Infibeam.com at 503.
2. Buy with ICICI along with coupon *ICICIFEST12 *and get 10% off. (ICICIFEST12 is a one-time coupon for all users, so use a fake account if you want to use again)
3. So, you will get around 405/- for USB3.0 pen drive.


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 28, 2012)

^^ Is Strontium a good brand? Didn't hear much about it !
I messed up the purchase. Was initially planning to go for CC Purchase however I accidentally selected Cash On Delivery. Is there anyway I can cancel this purchase. Now when I check I find there is no option for CC purchase.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 26, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> ^^ Is Strontium a good brand? Didn't hear much about it !
> I messed up the purchase. Was initially planning to go for CC Purchase however I accidentally selected Cash On Delivery. Is there anyway I can cancel this purchase. Now when I check I find there is no option for CC purchase.



Bumping this thread again...I want to buy a 16gb Pen drive...Can anyone here tell me if Strontium is a good brand ?


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Dec 26, 2012)

No its not a good brand.. 
low budget Good brand IMO are Kingston, Transcend, Sandisk..


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 27, 2012)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> No its now a good brand..
> low budget Good brand IMO are Kingston, Transcend, Sandisk..



Is it "NOW" a good brand or "NOT" a good brand ?


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Dec 27, 2012)

^^thnks .. its NOT. 
PS - edited now


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 8, 2013)

Sorry for digging up this old thread again. Planning to get another 16 GB Pen Drive. Which of these is the best option
*1. Corsair
2. Transcend
3. Strontium.*

Need USB 3.0 support.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 8, 2013)

Obviously corsair, no second thoughts about it.


----------



## bukaida (Aug 9, 2013)

Go for v250w by hp. Solid steel body for long lasting.


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 9, 2013)

bukaida said:


> Go for v250w by hp. Solid steel body for long lasting.


Buddy I don't see this model having USB 3.0 support. Do you have any links?



dashing.sujay said:


> Obviously corsair, no second thoughts about it.


I have couple of my friends suggest this and I was seriously planning to buy but couldn't find in the local store. Is it worth the price? Why is it so expensive compared to others?


----------



## bukaida (Aug 9, 2013)

Oops,  I was concentrated on 16 gb aspects so much that I missed the usb 3 aspects.  My mistake. That model is usb 2.0.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 9, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> I have couple of my friends suggest this and I was seriously planning to buy but couldn't find in the local store. Is it worth the price? Why is it so expensive compared to others?



Pure quality and Corsair, naam hi kaafi hai.


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 11, 2013)

Guys how about this one?
Sony Micro Vault U 3.0 16GB Pen Drive (Black) - Buy @ Rs.780/- Online | Snapdeal India
Is Sony a good brand when it comes to pen drives?


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 16, 2013)

Guys anyone?


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 16, 2013)

The Micro Vault USB2.0 model has good transfer rates. So, USB3.0 must perform better.


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 17, 2013)

Guys how is Verbatim? 
Verbatim Store'N'Go V3 Usb 3.0 Drive 16Gb - Gray Colour!!! | eBay


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm not an enthusiast when it comes to data speeds but a regular Transcend USB 3.0 should do the job if you're just watching movies off it. Especially, the full 1080p ones as it requires higher data rates than a regular 480p video.

However, if you were to race against the greatest and latest then the SanDisk's Extreme USB 3.0 is currently the snappiest of all drives on earth, you can read the full article here

IMHO, unless you REALLY need the extra speed for some particular reason, in which case you *should* definitely go for it, otherwise the Transcend thumb drives aren't that bad for daily usage. But whatever you do, *just do not buy a regular Kingston*(unless you have all the time in the world to transfer files). Trust me, I've regretted buying an 8GB USB 2.0 drive slower than the cheapest Transcend that simply blows it out of the water.

Happy Buying


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 6, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Guys I need a 16GB Pen drive with USB 3.0 Support.
> Main purpose would be to copy videos from PC onto the flash drive and watch it on my LED TV.
> USB 3.0 is very important because I will be copying huge files onto the pen drive.


does your LED TV has USB 3.0 port?


----------



## baiju (Sep 19, 2013)

Few days back bought a Kingston Datatraveller 100G3 16gb usb3.0 from ebay for Rs.840/-. The write speed is not good - just 9-10MBps on usb2.0 port where as my strontium gives 17MBps. Ther read rate is almost the same - approximately 30MBps. Didn't check the speed on usb 3.0 port as I will be using it mostly on the front usb port.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 19, 2013)

9-10MB/s is no way bad. And 17 is too good to have. Even Corsair (non-GT) gives 12MB/s write speed.


----------



## baiju (Sep 19, 2013)

I expected that kingston will be much faster than the cheap strontium. I will try the usb 3.0 port and post the result.


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 16, 2014)

Guys sorry for digging this one again? 
Need a 16 GB Pen/Thumb Drive
Requirements are *
1. Need to be small since will be used in car stereo
2. Need to have USB 3.0*

Kindly advise.

- - - Updated - - -

bhai log?


----------



## doom2010 (Nov 16, 2014)

^^U can check out HP x705w(USB 3) model. Though it is not the smaller one but it has good read/write speed.


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 16, 2014)

Ordered this one
SanDisk Ultra Fit 16GB USB 3.0 Pen Drive: Amazon.in: Electronics


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 20, 2014)

Guys I'm back to searching another one. I returned the one I bought since it was not playing songs on my car stereo.

- - - Updated - - -

Bhai log?


----------



## $hadow (Nov 22, 2014)

Try transcend 810


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 22, 2014)

As mentioned my primary requirements are it needs to be small and supports car stereo.
I think for now maybe USB 3.0 is not supported by Car Stereo.


----------



## abhigeek (Nov 22, 2014)

I am using [h=1]SanDisk Ultra USB 3.0 16GB Pen Drive[/h]at15-20mbps speed


----------



## $hadow (Nov 22, 2014)

I am happy with my 810 since it is shock proof and water resistant. I have a habit of dropping my pd a lot.


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 22, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Try transcend 810





abhigeek said:


> I am using [h=1]SanDisk Ultra USB 3.0 16GB Pen Drive[/h]at15-20mbps speed





$hadow said:


> I am happy with my 810 since it is shock proof and water resistant. I have a habit of dropping my pd a lot.



Both the options mentioned have USB 3.0. And as I mentioned looks like Car Stereo doesn't support USB 3.0.


----------



## abhigeek (Nov 23, 2014)

No, 3.0 works with 2.0


----------



## $hadow (Nov 23, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Both the options mentioned have USB 3.0. And as I mentioned looks like Car Stereo doesn't support USB 3.0.



I guess it will work as a backward compatible. Since my car stereo does not support USB 3.0 but 810 work with my stereo.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 23, 2014)

There is no such thing as a USB 3.0 only pendrive.. Every USB 3.0 pendrive is basically a USB 2.0 PD with 1 pin extra for more juice while transferring data.. The PD on your car didnt work for some other reason, perhaps file was incompatible, had a higher bitrate than your stereo can handle or the entire file system was wrong.. IDK but you have to try again, maybe borrow a friend's PD and test


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 23, 2014)

Please check this comment on the same product.
Amazon.com: Daniel La's review of SanDisk Ultra Fit™ CZ43 64GB USB 3.0 Low-P...

- - - Updated - - -



Nerevarine said:


> There is no such thing as a USB 3.0 only pendrive.. Every USB 3.0 pendrive is basically a USB 2.0 PD with 1 pin extra for more juice while transferring data.. The PD on your car didnt work for some other reason, perhaps file was incompatible, had a higher bitrate than your stereo can handle or the entire file system was wrong.. IDK but you have to try again, maybe borrow a friend's PD and test



I have around 3 Pen Drives but all of them are USB 2.0. Tried 2 of them and they worked. Unfortunately don't have friends around who have a USB 3.0 Pen drive.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 23, 2014)

Hmm seems like a product issue then.. I guess you will just have to try another product


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 28, 2014)

Guys the last couple of suggestions given by you all is for Pen Drives which are little big. Any suggestions on small pen drive?
*1. Small size Pen Drive
2. USB 3.0 if possible but can be ignored.*


----------



## $hadow (Nov 28, 2014)

Get any HP small ones or in terms of small size I think Sandisk cruze is a good one.


----------

